# Diego’s First Show Experience



## Dogsmart (Feb 24, 2018)

Our little Diego competed in his first confirmation show yesterday. He won Best of Breed and. Group 2. Not bad for a first timer.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I can see why, he's absolutely adorable! Congratulations Diego!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Great first show!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

wooohooo Diego, way to go little man!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good job, you little cutie!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Good job, little Cutie Patootie. What judge could fail to be won over by that attitude?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Good boy, Diego! Congratulations!


----------

